# Fake 01724007979 ???



## Anonymous (10 August 2004)

Hey ich habe eben eine SMS bekommen in der folgendes stand :
" Hi meine kleine,habe schon 3*mal vor deiner Tür gestanden, du nicht da.normales tel auch nicht, bist wahrscheinlich immer unterwegs oder bei deiner mutti. naja ich denk an dich und irgendwann klapps auch mit den Nachbarn ...lg rüdi "

Also was meint ihr ??? Der jenige könnte sich auch mit der nummer geirrt haben ich weiß es nicht , und ich werd auch nicht darauf antworten den ich bin ja keine klein  sondern ein großer !!!! gruß Harry


----------



## stieglitz (10 August 2004)

Das ist eindeutig ein Lockanruf. Die wollen Dich damit zu einem Rückruf anlocken. Wenn Du das tust, bekommst Du dann eine Rechnung für ein Erotikabbo oder eine Flirtline.
Schau Dich hier im Forum ein wenig um, da findest Du genug Beispiele.

Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## KatzenHai (11 August 2004)

Hmmmm.

Da meldet sich eine Firma "A....". Ich habe meinen Namen genannt und behauptet, ich hätte mich verwählt. Man wirkte verständnisvoll wie sonst auch in solchen Fällen.

Stimmt die angegebene Nummer?


----------

